# Cbbt 2



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Fished the CBBT Monday from noon to 6. Caught 2 Red Drum, 6 Oyster Toads, 1 small Grey trout and the proverbial Croaker. We used cut mullet targeting the drum.


----------

